# Horn Knobs



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone know of a supplier for brass horn knobs and weights? I'm not having any luck finding anything.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Google it!

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0768e-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

There's the weights.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Google the oxen supply sites.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.enasco.com/farmandranch/?&q=horn weights


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Still can't find those nice brass horn knobs.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I haven't found horn knobs either, but I have heard of people using lug nuts with good results.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Chalk Creek said:


> Thanks, guys. Still can't find those nice brass horn knobs.


Look at a draft horse harness supply co. The knobs they put on hames should work well.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Nasco


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

OK>>> www.newenglandoxsupply.com Brass knobs $30 Have weights, too. You are welcome.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you, everyone.


----------

